# First Custom Rod



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Well after really picking Gilly21's brain for countless hours I decided to jump right in. I built my first rod, this is for my son and is a lamiglas XSA 108 2h. this will be his plugging rod. This is the first time I ever did any type of wrap on a rod at all. Now I'm screwed, Im addicted to yet another expensive hobby. I am putting his name and a spanish mackeral on it, thats what he wanted and then I'm goign to epoxy it today. I'll post some final product pics tomorrow.
I can tget the pic to load here so here is a link
http://s553.photobucket.com/albums/jj364/Tacpayne/?action=view&current=DSC_0507.jpg


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice. Looks better than my first build.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Very nice. Very nice.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

looking good...


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats a good looking rod


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice. 

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

very nice, almost looks like a decal on the side of your truck.


----------

